# Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900



## 4lp4chin0 (2. Januar 2018)

*Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Grüße,

nachdem ich mich schon einige Zeit hier im Forum rumgeschlagen habe, besonderes im Bereich Wasserkühlung , bin ich meinem Basteldrang erlegen. Meine erste eigene Wasserkühlung muss her. Ich habe die letzten Tage mit der Planung der Komponenten verbracht und würde mich über euer Feedback freuen. 

Gekühlt werden soll ein Ryzen 7 1700 sowie eine GTX 1080ti (noch werkelt bei mir meine alte GTX 670) und das ganze so leise wie möglich.

Als Basis des Ganzen dient ein Dark Base Pro 900 in schwarz. Ich habe vor 2 420mm Radiatoren zu verbauen um ausreichend Kühlfläche in Reserve zu haben. Weiterhin will ich vorerst Softtubing von EK (ZMT) verwenden, um keine Probleme mit herausgespülten Weichmacher zu haben. 
Alle geplanten Teile hab ich mal in Geizhals zusammengefasst. Hier der Link dazu: WAKÜ Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
Die folgenden Bilder sollen den geplanten Aufbau verdeutlichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aktuell hab ich noch folgende Fragen


Ist der Biege Radius des 16/10 Schlauchs ok oder besteht Knick Gefahr?
Kann ich die Backplate der GTX 1080ti weiter nutzen oder benötige ich die Backplate vom Heatkiller 4?
Ist die Anschaffung eines Durchflussmessers sinnvoll?
Kann mir jemand die Kabellänge der Silentwings 3 140mm nennen?
Passt die Anbindung des Kugelhahns oder hab ich da einen Fehler gemacht?
Danke schonmal an alle die sich meiner Annehmen.


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Dein Warenkorb ist nicht öffentlich.

Schau mal hier rein, insbesondere der Teil mit der Schnippelei am Gehäuse könnte für dich interessant sein.
WaKü im DarkBase900 2x 420


----------



## v3nom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

2. ne richtige sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus 
3. imho, nein.
4. die des DBP900 haben 60cm, die man einzeln nachkaufen kann 50cm
5. ist der Hahn am Ausgang des vorderen Radis? Sollte passen ider aber etwas schwieriger zugänglich


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



v3nom schrieb:


> 4. die des DBP900 haben 60cm, die man einzeln nachkaufen kann 50cm



Ich hab sogar knapp über 62cm gemessen.



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Ist die Anschaffung eines Durchflussmessers sinnvoll?



Hab selbst einen. Der dient aber auch nur als zusätzliche Sicherheit. Falls der Durchfluss für längere zu niedrig ist, gibts einen Alarm. Insgesamt würde ich den Sensor aber nur als nettes Extra einstufen.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ok danke schonmal für das nachmessen.
Der Link von Geizhals sollte jetzt funktionieren.
Was noch nicht enthalten ist, ist die Kühlflüssigkeit. Bei dem Thema hab ich noch keine Ahnung. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ohne Modifikationen wirst du den HeatkillerTube nicht wie geplant montieren können. Die vorhandenen Löcher im Gehäuse und die der AGB-Halterung stimmen nicht überein. Ein paar Millimeter zusätzlichen Abstand sowie längere Schrauben bräuchtest du auch. Immerhin passt das vorhandene Gewinde.

Der Wassertempsensor ist der falsche. Nimm diesen: Aqua Computer Temperatursensor für aquaero Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Highspeed-Lüfter sind nicht unbedingt nötig. Meine NF-A14 laufen mit ~500rpm für 40°C Wassertemperatur bei knapp 22°C Umgebung. Meine Meinung zu SilentWings3 ist aber sowieso eher negativ. Der Umstieg in der Front bei reiner Luftkühlung von 3x SW3 zu 3x NF-A14 hat schon einiges gebracht, sodass es bei gleicher Temperatur leiser wurde. Der noch immer offene Rahmen der SW3 will mir einfach nicht gefallen.

Du brauchst mehr als fünf Fittinge. In meinem Kreislauf waren zwölf nötig und ein weiterer dient zum Anschließen des Befüll-/Ablassschlauchs.

Bei der Gelegenheit erzähle ich dir noch, dass du den Heatkiller Tube direkt bei Watercool bestellen solltest, damit du gleich den Multiportdeckel ab Werk bekommst.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Heatkiller Tube. Ich hab vor in dem Gehäuse ein Blech oder Plexiglas anzubringen und daran den AGB zu befestigen. Insofern löst das das Problem mit den unpassenden Bohrungen.

Zum Thema Silentwings 3. Ich hab einen recht guten Test gelesen der den Lüftern sehr gute Eigenschaften auf Radiatoren bescheinigt. 

Die Anzahl der nötigen Fittinge hab ich meinem 3D Modell entnommen und die sollte so passen. Die von dir genannte Menge (5) bezieht sich nur auf die normalen ohne die 45 und 90 Grad Fittinge. Wobei ich den für die Anbringung des Abflussschlauchs vergessen habe.


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Die Winkel sind nur Winkel. Die brauchen zusätzliche Schlauchanschlüsse.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Oh da hatte ich Tomaten vor den Augen. Wenn man sich  die Winkel mit Verstand ansieht dann ist das klar. Danke vielmals, das hat mir viel Ärger erspart.


----------



## v3nom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Die SW3 sind gut, aber mit dem Gehäuse und den Restriktionen eher suboptimal. Ich würde auch dringend zu den Noctuas raten. Die Chromax Edition ist auch gut ansehnlich.

Der Warenkorb sieht soweit gut aus, habe aber nicht die Fittinge kontrolliert. Für den oberen Radi brauchst du auf jeden Fall 90° Fittinge.


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



v3nom schrieb:


> Der Warenkorb sieht soweit gut aus, habe aber nicht die Fittinge kontrolliert. Für den oberen Radi brauchst du auf jeden Fall 90° Fittinge.



Ich komme auf 10+1 Fittinge.
Wenn die Lüfter unter dem Radi sind, klappt das mit 90° nicht. Eventuell könnte es da oben mit dem Platz sehr knapp werden (keine Ahnung, inwieweit es bei Invertierung aussieht). Bei meinem Aufbau berühren die Winkel das Mainboardtray. Nicht mal ein Stück Papier passt dazwischen.

Übrigens sollten entweder beide Radis Luft ins Gehäuse saugen oder beide rauspusten.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Das mit den Lüftern ist eben ein Stück weit auch eine Geldsache. Ich bin jetzt sehr günstig an die silentwings gekommen und die noctuas kosten ne ganze Ecke mehr. Zuma ich den Preis Aufschlag für die chromax frech finde und mir das ocker braun so garnicht gefällt. 

Inwieweit die Fittinge alle passen werde ich die kommenden Tage ausprobieren wenn mein Gehäuse endlich geliefert wird und ich es in mein 3D Modell übernehmen kann. 

Könnt ihr mir noch einen Tipp bezüglich Kühlflüssigkeit geben?


----------



## v3nom (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich nutze eine von EK. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst wegen der Garantie der Pumpe evtl. etwas von Aquacomputer.

Edit: Bei den SW3 Lüftern solltest du dann trotzdem möglichst viel abdichten damit die Luft den gewünschten Weg nimmt.


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch einen Tipp bezüglich Kühlflüssigkeit geben?



Ich hab eine Flasche hiervon im Wasser: EK Water Blocks EK-CryoFuel Clear, Kühlflüssigkeit, Konzentrat Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (leicht gelblich)

Andere benutzen nur demineralisiertes oder sogar bidest (übertrieben und teuer) ohne Zusätze. Beliebt ist auch verdünntes Glysantin G48. Diverse Fertigmischungen gibts auch.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ist es denn eine Option die Lüfter des oberen Radiators in den Deckel zu montieren um Platz zu sparen oder haben die da zu wenig Luft?


----------



## v3nom (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Ist es denn eine Option die Lüfter des oberen Radiators in den Deckel zu montieren um Platz zu sparen oder haben die da zu wenig Luft?



Auf keinen Fall! Da ist dann so wenig Luft nach oben hin das die Lüfter große Mühe haben Luft ansauegn zu können. 

Mach das bitte nur wenn du den Deckel nach oben hin mit Schlitzen/Löchern öffnen willst.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Wenn es noch geht, kauf dir lieber ein anderes Case!!! Das Dark Base hat ein mega schlechten air flow!!! 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



v3nom schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Da ist dann so wenig Luft nach oben hin das die Lüfter große Mühe haben Luft ansauegn zu können.
> 
> Mach das bitte nur wenn du den Deckel nach oben hin mit Schlitzen/Löchern öffnen willst.



Ja ich dachte mir schon das das keine Option ist. Danke für die Bestätigung. Mit was hast du die Zwischenräume von Silentwings zu Radiatoren abgedichtet?

Und gibt es hier jemanden der Erfahrungen mit den Nemesis 420 GTS Radiatoren gemacht hat?




cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Wenn es noch geht, kauf dir lieber ein anderes Case!!! Das Dark Base hat ein mega schlechten air flow!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



Also die Wahl des Gehäuses steht zu 100% fest. Mir ist bewusst das es sich hier nicht um das beste Gehäuse für ne Wasserkühlung handelt aber beim Gehäuse gehts sogut wie nur um die Optik. Und ich kenne keins was besser aussieht.


----------



## v3nom (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ich habe schwarzes Klebeband und schwarze Pappe genommen, aber ich nutze Noctua Lüfter. Airflow kann man immens verbessern, wenn man die Schallbrecher vorne und oben entfernt: hier oben gezeigt


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Ja den Test von dir habe ich bereits gelesen und ich werde den Deckel auch entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Nachdem es hier eine Weile still war, will ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden. Eigentlich hatte ich geplant die Wakü schon längst gebaut zu haben, da das bei mir aber auch den Kauf einer neuen GPU einschließt, wird sich das auf unbestimmte Zeit verschieben. Eventuell warte ich den Release von Ampere ab und schau mal wie sich das Ganze auf den GPU Markt auswirkt. Aufgrund meines Basteldrangs musste also was anderes her.

Und zwar habe ich geplant eine Netzteilabdeckung zu bauen. Das Fehlen der Selben ist ja eines der größten Kritikpunkte am DBP 900. Gesagt, getan also erstmal eine Schablone aus Pappe gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich alles ausgemessen und zurecht geschnitten hatte , konnte es richtig losgehen. Als Material habe ich mich für 5mm dickes Plexiglas entschieden. Viel dicker hätte es nicht sein dürfen und bei der Stärke sollte es auch ausreichend stabil sein. Die eigentliche Netzteilabdeckung besteht aus 2 separaten Teilen, die ich im Anschluss verkleben werde. Ich hätte das Teil auch aus einem Stück bauen und im Anschluss den 90° Winkel biegen können aber damit hätte ich nie die jetzige Genauigkeit erreicht.

Aufgrund dem Fehlen geeigneter Werkzeuge, hat das Sägen ziemlich lang gedauert, aber das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. (Der Spalt am rechten Ende wird durch das Plexiglas Stück in der linken Ecke verursacht, welches den Boden hoch hebelt. Einmal Verklebt liegt alles perfekt auf.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Sobald die restlichen Materialien angekommen sind werden die Teile verklebt und am Gehäuse befestigt. Inwieweit ich die Teile lackiere, foliere oder was auch immer muss ich mir noch überlegen.


*UPDATE 22.02.18

*Ich bin die Woche dazu gekommen an dem Projekt weiterzuarbeiten. Nachdem ich die Plexiglas Platten letztes Mal nur zugesägt hatte, musste ich sie noch ordentlich schleifen. Als das getan war, habe ich sie mit Acrifix verklebt. Das ging alles ziemlich problemlos. 
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage wie ich es weiter behandel will. Ich habe mal in einem Forum gesehen wie jemand mit Carbon Folie gemoddet hat und das gibt echt einen edlen Look. Zudem passt es wunderbar zu meinen Mainboard ( Msi x370 gaming pro carbon).

Also schnell die Folie auf Amazon bestellt und nach dem ersten Misserfolg beim Bekleben kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. Ein paar kleine Bläschen sind noch vorhanden, zu sehen sind sie aber nur wenn man sich anstrengt. Vielleicht ändere ich das später noch ab, genug Folie habe ich noch.  Hier jetzt die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal im eingebauten Zustand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die obere Abdeckung ist noch nicht Verschraubt. Dafür benötige ich erstmal den AGB, um zu sehen wo ich die Schrauben am besten platziere.

Falls sich jemand fragt warum ich das hier so dokumentiere. Ich hoffe natürlich immer auf Feedback und allgemein den Erfahrungsaustausch.  Wenn man die ganze Zeit allein an etwas arbeitet, wird man ja blind für die einfachsten Lösungen. Genauso kann das Projekt natürlich als Anregung dienen  
(eventuell sollte der Thread zu den Tagebüchern? aber das müsste ein Mod machen oder?)

Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Ende. Gibt es hier jemanden der ebenfalls das DBP 900 im invertierten Aufbau verwendet?


----------



## ursmii (30. November 2019)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*



4lp4chin0 schrieb:


> Nachdem es hier eine Weile still war, will ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



hallo
dein letzter beitrag ist ja schon eine weile her.   wie siht denn deine fertige installation aus?

ich selbst bin momentan auf der suche nach dem "optimalen" case für mein E-ATX, Ryzen3950X, dual RTX2080TI & wasserkühlung ...
es wäre schön, wenn du gelegentlich einige fotos posten könntest


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung: Dark Base Pro 900*

Was ist das für eine Folie? Dc fix? Ich möchte meine Acryl Platte auch noch bekleben


----------

